# Guagua (gua gua) 'ómnibus'



## natasha2000

Maju said:


> Hola, les agrego algo más:
> Guagua en Chile es un bebé.


Ups!
Y ¿dónde se dice al autobús guagua?


----------



## natasha2000

Maju said:


> No lo sé, Natascha. Sé que en Chile es bebé porque somos vecinos y voy muy seguido para allá.


 
Ya lo encontré! Cuba! 

Sabía yo que tenía razón, porque estaba segurísima de eso. Si no, no lo hubiera puesto, no me atrevería con tanto nativo por aquí....

fuente: Diccionario de americanismos, Ed. Sopena, S.A. 2002, Bcn, España

PD: Por cierto, también pone que es bebé en Chile y Equador. Además, puede significar fantasma, pero no pone dónde.


----------



## apblopes

natasha2000 said:


> Ya lo encontré! Cuba!


Yo he aprendido guagua como sinónimo de autobús también en Venezuela. Por lo menos, así lo dice el libro en el que estudio español...
¿Algun forero de Venezuela podría confirmar - o no - eso?


----------



## nema

Hola a todos,
sólo un pequeño apunte sobre la guagua, también es la palabra que se utiliza en Canarias para referirse a los autobuses

Hasta luego


----------



## Arise

natasha2000 said:


> Ups!
> Y ¿dónde se dice al autobús guagua?


 

En Canarias Autobús es Guagua


Arise


----------



## natasha2000

Arise said:


> En Canarias Autobús es Guagua
> 
> 
> Arise


 
Gracias. En Cuba y Venecuela también.


----------



## Vivero

natasha2000 said:


> Ups!
> Y ¿dónde se dice al autobús guagua?



Lo de guagua como autobús es cosa de islas: en Canarias y en las Antillas. Desde luego, en Cuba; no sé si también en otras islas.


----------



## natasha2000

¿Por qué la gente no lee todos los posts antes de escribir el suyo?  
No estaría mal leer los posts 19, 22, 27, 28..... antes de contestar dónde se le dice guagua al autobús....

Siento mucho por ser una borde, pero es que cansa leer lo mismo una y otra vez...


----------



## Vivero

natasha2000 said:


> ¿Por qué la gente no lee todos los posts antes de escribir el suyo?
> No estaría mal leer los posts 19, 22, 27, 28..... antes de contestar dónde se le dice guagua al autobús....
> 
> Siento mucho por ser una borde, pero es que cansa leer lo mismo una y otra vez...



Tienes toda la razón, y me merezco que te hayas puesto borde. Perdón. Hago propósito de enmienda.


----------



## divina

He oído que en Chile y en Republica Dominicana "guau guau" es otra palabra para autobus o bus.


----------



## Fernando

No exactamente. En varios países (¿Venezuela?) y en Canarias (España) es la "guagua".


----------



## bb008

Fernando said:


> No exactamente. En varios países (¿Venezuela?) y en Canarias (España) es la "guagua".


 
No, en Venezuela es autobus, como tu bien dices lo he escuchado en otros países guagua...


----------



## Fernando

Tienes razón. El DRAE lo da para Canarias y Antillas.


----------



## Carlospalmar

alexilion said:


> Creo que en Chile guagua es la niña. Una mujer de las Canarias diciendome que es muy importante conocer unas palabras tabúes en español ejemplificó su opinion con la frase "voy a coger la guagua" y los diferentes significados entre Chile y las Canarias.


 
Sí, hay que tener cuidado con las diferencias de significados en los distintos países. En efecto, "_guagua"_ es un niño o niña, en algunas zonas de la Argentina también. Principalmente en el noroeste de la Argentina. 
La letra de un villancico dice: "No llores más mi _guaguita_... que viene la Navidad..."
Coger por supuesto en la Argentina, el Uruguay, y el Paraguay, ¿algún otro país? tiene un sentido carnal. Significa fornicar, y por derivación engañar, timar, pero en cualquiera de los sentidos es grocero. 
En esa misma zona de la Argentina,(noroeste)  la palabra _chango_, significa muchacho, en cambio en México chango significa mono. La películas de Tarzán de los monos, en algunos países, será que en México se llamaba "Tarzán de los changos"? Los colegas mexicanos tienen la palabra. 
La letra de otra canción argentina, dice: "Quiero que tengas un chango, para yapar el jornal, porque pelando maloja, se come mis brazos el cañaveral" (Esto es el pedido que le hace el hombre a su mujer que está embarazada). 
Simpre es interesante comentar las diferencias de significado en el castellano. 
Saludos.
C.


----------



## divina

Cuando yo estaba viviendo con argentinos en España, ellos usaban guau-guau/guagua en los dos contextos, sonido de perro y autobus también...la hija me dijo que en Chile se dicen guagua en vez de autobus...

Y cuando el padre llamó por teléfono a su familia en Argentina preguntó a su nieta como se dice "guau-guau" en ingles. Pero, ambos tiempos sonaban lo mismo.


----------



## PaoPao

Hola, en Perú y en países andinos es conocido "gua gua" por bebe, niño, infante. Es una expresión quechua.  No sabía que también era usada en otros países como autobus.  Siempre se aprende algo.


----------



## bb008

PaoPao said:


> Hola, en Perú y en países andinos es conocido "gua gua" por bebe, niño, infante. Es una expresión quechua. No sabía que también era usada en otros países como autobus. Siempre se aprende algo.


 
No en todos los países andinos, en Venezuela no se le dice guagua al autobus, sino tal cual: Autobus... lo dije en un post anterior...


----------



## JB

En Puerto Rico es camión de carga (y autobús, también, creo, no estoy seguro). En Chile es bebé. 

Un amigo mío, profesor de P.R., se encontró en una discusión con una Laitna, esperando en la cola dentro de un "K-Mart" (mercado gande), en Los Angeles, CA, acerca de qué vergüenza debe tener él por haber dejado afuera su guagua, sin nadie que cuidarlo. Al fin, el se dió cuenta de la probabilidad de una falta de comunicación, y le dijo él, "Mi guauga, mi camión", y ella, originario de Chile, le gritó "Pues, si hablas de tu camión ¿porque lo llama tu guagua?"


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias *guagua* es el autobús y se usa en todos los registros.
La empresa local de autobuses de Las Palmas es *Guaguas Municipales*.


----------



## Argónida

En Cuba los autobuses también son *guaguas*.


----------



## ryba

PaoPao said:


> Hola, en Perú y en países andinos es conocido "gua gua" por bebe, niño, infante. Es una expresión quechua.  No sabía que también era usada en otros países como autobus.  Siempre se aprende algo.



Jeje, tiene gracia eso. Al parecer en el Chile la palabra _guagua_ tiene tanto el significado "bus" como "bebé" (es seguro, lo he oído en una película chilena).


----------



## Betildus

ryba said:


> Jeje, tiene gracia eso. Al parecer en el Chile la palabra _guagua_ tiene tanto el significado "bus" como "bebé" (es seguro, lo he oído en una película chilena).


NO, estás equivocado esta vez.
- Guau, guau, guau-------> ladra el perro.
- Guagua: bebé, infante, nene, niño(a) pequeñito(a)
- El bus es bus, micro, autobús etc
- Camión, camión (camioneta grande), para transporte, de no sé cuantos ejes, etc.

Nunca le llamaríamos guagua a un bus o a un camión 

P.D. Chile es masculino para el portugués, aquí es solamente CHILE, neutro.


----------



## totor

divina said:


> la hija me dijo que en Chile se dicen guagua en vez de autobus...



Esto es absolutamente cierto, y ya va a aparecer algún chileno que lo confirme.

Esto, en cambio:



divina said:


> Cuando yo estaba viviendo con argentinos en España, ellos usaban guau-guau/guagua en los dos contextos, sonido de perro y autobus también...



y disculpa que sea tan rotundo, es absolutamente falso. Jamás en la vida escuché que ningún argentino le dijera guagua al ómnibus o autobus, que en nuestro país se llama *colectivo*. Y si alguien lo llamara así, nadie le entendería.


----------



## totor

Betildus said:


> Nunca le llamaríamos guagua a un bus o a un camión



Vaya, Betildus, he vivido equivocado. ¿De dónde saqué yo eso, entonces? 

Sabía que *guagua* era bebé, pero estaba convencido de que también era uno de esos autobuses chiquitos.


----------



## Betildus

totor said:


> Vaya, Betildus, he vivido equivocado. ¿De dónde saqué yo eso, entonces?
> 
> Sabía que *guagua* era bebé, pero estaba convencido de que también era uno de esos autobuses chiquitos.


Hola totor:
    Yo he vivido equivocada muchas veces, aquí me he equivocado bastante. Suele suceder.
     A los autobuses chiquitos (que casi no existen, al menos en Santiago) se les llama "liebres" y/o "taxibuses".
     El "colectivo" es un taxi (o sea, auto) que lleva generalmente hasta 4 personas que no se conocen entre sí. El taxi es personal, el colectivo, como su nombre lo indica, *no* lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Betildus said:


> A los autobuses chiquitos (que casi no existen, al menos en Santiago) se les llama "liebres"



¡*Liebre*, Betildus, ésa era la palabra!

Me confundí liebre con guagua, eso.

Gracias por desasnarme.


----------



## ryba

Betildus said:


> NO, estás equivocado esta vez.
> - Guau, guau, guau-------> ladra el perro.
> - Guagua: bebé, infante, nene, niño(a) pequeñito(a)
> - El bus es bus, micro, autobús etc
> - Camión, camión (camioneta grande), para transporte, de no sé cuantos ejes, etc.
> 
> Nunca le llamaríamos guagua a un bus o a un camión


 
Bueno, con lo de seguro me refería al "bebé" y lo de autobús lo saqué del Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX), con el que coincide el de diccionarioweb.org. Si no fuera por el Foro (por ustedes, por ustedes), podría meter más de una pata. Gracias, Betilda.


> *guagua*
> *2.*
> _coloquial_
> Car, Chile, Venez
> Vehículo automóvil con destino fijo y capacidad para gran número de viajeros, destinado al transporte urbano e interurbano de pasajeros
> _¿qué guagua me sirve para ir a tu casa?_
> NOTA: En España es de uso regional en las islas Canarias.





Betildus said:


> P.D. Chile es masculino para el portugués, aquí es solamente CHILE, neutro.


Gracias, Betildus, no lo sabía. Pensaba que era como con (el) Uruguay y (la) Argentina.

Otra vez: Si no fuese por el Foro, andaría por el mundo metiendo patas a cada ratito.


----------



## Carlospalmar

ryba said:


> Bueno, con lo de seguro me refería al "bebé" y lo de autobús lo saqué del Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX), con el que coincide el de diccionarioweb.org. Si no fuera por el Foro (por ustedes, por ustedes), podría meter más de una pata. Gracias, Betilda.
> Gracias, Betildus, no lo sabía. Pensaba que era como con (el) Uruguay y (la) Argentina.
> 
> Otra vez: Si no fuese por el Foro, andaría por el mundo metiendo patas a cada ratito.


 
Un pequeño comentario, no es que Chile sea "neutro" sino que simplemente no lleva el artículo. Esto no quiere decir que sea neutro. Algunos países llevan artículo, ya sea el o la. Ejemplos: La Argentina, el Paraguay, pero no la Bolivia. Simplemente Bolivia. Otros ejemplos: El Perú, el Uruguay, el Ecuador, El Salvador, pero no "el México, ni el Panamá. También llevan el Brasil, el Canadá, pero no la Guatemala, ni la Honduras, ni la Costa Rica. Esto ocurre no solamente con los países, también con algunas ciudades, por ejemplo La Habana (Cuba), La Haya (Holanda) 
En portugués la cosa cambia, y se usa el artículo "O" O Chile, o Mexico, a Espanha, etc. 
Saludos.
C.


----------



## totor

Carlospalmar said:


> Otros ejemplos: El Perú, el Uruguay, el Ecuador, el Brasil, el Canadá



Convendría aclarar que no es obligatorio el uso del artículo en estos casos, Carlos. Se puede decir tranquilamente Perú, Uruguay, Ecuador, Brasil y Canadá.

Sin embargo, en estos:



Carlospalmar said:


> El Salvador, La Habana, La Haya



sí es obligatorio, porque ése es su nombre: *El* Salvador, *La* Habana, *La* Haya.

(Ya ves que vos mismo lo ponés con mayúscula  .)


----------



## Anakin59

Pasa que en Argentina hay tantas formas de hablar segun la zona....No se si en sus países pasa lo mismo.
Yo conozco la palabra, porque tenía una amiga chilena a la que le decíamos guagua, pero les digo que si dicen guagua en BsAs no los entiende nadie.
Acá al autobus le decimos colectivo, y en lunfardo "bondi"


----------



## xeneize

¿Pero _el bondi_ no es el _tranvía_?
Y no me parece sea lunfardo, se usa en un registro normal del habla, puede aparecer en la prensa también...
Viene del portugués brasilero "bonde" o "bondi".
Ah, lo que en Chile es _colectivo_, o sea el taxi compartido, en Argentina sería _una combi_, aunque haya matices distintos.
Saludos


----------



## Anakin59

xeneize said:


> ¿Pero _el bondi_ no es el _tranvía_?
> Y no me parece sea lunfardo, se usa en un registro normal del habla, puede aparecer en la prensa también...
> Viene del portugués brasilero "bonde" o "bondi".



Pudo haber sido originalmente el tranvía; no puedo decirlo, acá sacaron los tranvías cuando yo era bebé (guagua )

Y sí, tenés razón, viene del portugués, justamente por eso es lunfardo. El lunfardo es un idioma que mezcla palabras con su origen en un montón de otras lenguas, básicamente debido a la gran inmigración de la primera mitad del siglo pasado.

Independientemente de si antes era el tranvía, o de si viene del portugués, en BsAs le decimos "bondi" o "colectivo" al autobús. Cabe aclarar que uno no pondría la palabra bondi en, por ejemplo, una guía de la ciudad; solamente se usa a nivel coloquial. Por otro lado, si decís "autobus" la gente te entiende perfectamente, de hecho es la palabra que se usa en gran parte del interior del país.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, no quise negar que su origen fuera lunfarda, sino quería añadir tan sólo que su uso se extendió, y ya se le considera español de Argentina, me parece, si bien de un nivel más coloquial como decís, y no lunfardo nomás, como por ejemplo considerarías _catrera_ o _cafúa_, digamos.
Sí, _bondi_ originalmente quería decir _tranvía_, lo leí en muchos libros, no sabía que ahora se usaba para el colectivo, porque yo no lo escuché.
_Autobús_ por supuesto se entiende, aunque no se usa, almenos en Buenos Aires.
A los que ponés hay que añadir _micro_ como sinónimo de colectivo, y _ómnibus_, aunque éste se limita a los colectivos de largo recorrido.


----------



## Ollantay

Guagua, viene del quechua o quichua "wa wa" que quiere decir bebe contrariamente a Ruca que quiere decir viejo. En centro america y en los caribes, el guagua debe venir del sonido de wagon para los autobuses.   salu2


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

natasha2000 said:


> Ups!
> Y ¿dónde se dice al autobús guagua?


 
En las Islas Canarias (España).

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

b) *Guagua*, cubanismo con el significado de 'ómnibus', posible deformación del inglés _waggon_. De este cubanismo derivan las formas españolas peninsulares con el significado de "gratis, de balde, gorrón, etc." que primero se registran en Cuba en el s. XIX _(de guagua_, _guaguero_) y que debieron traer los indianos consigo. De uno a otro significado (se discute cual es el primero, aunque parece claro que el 'ómnibus') se pasaría por la baratura de este transporte.
Además de Canarias también se emplea guagua con el significado de ómnibus en Guinea Ecuatorial.
Es por tanto, en este sentido de 'autobús', un atlantismo del español esta vez procedente de América.


----------



## normaelena

natasha2000 said:


> Gracias. En Cuba y Venecuela también.



En Rep. Dominicana lo mismo.


----------



## Aby R

Hola:

En Cuba, además de a los autobuses, se le llama "_guagua_" a cierta plaga que afecta a los cultivos y a las plantas de jardín....

Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

apblopes said:


> Yo he aprendido guagua como sinónimo de autobús también en Venezuela. Por lo menos, así lo dice el libro en el que estudio español...
> ¿Algun forero de Venezuela podría confirmar - o no - eso?


A pesar de que Raúl Castro diga que Venezuela y Cuba son la misma cosa, aquí jamás se le llama guagua a los autobuses. 

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## swift

Hola:

A ver si entendí todo esto:

En Chile y Venezuela, el bus se llama "bus o autobús". Lo mismo aplica para Costa Rica.
En Argentina, ómnibus o colectivo.
En Canarias, ¿y dónde más?, guagua.

¿Y en México? ¿Camión?


----------



## dexterciyo

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> A ver si entendí todo esto:
> 
> En Chile y Venezuela, el bus se llama "bus o autobús". Lo mismo aplica para Costa Rica.
> En Argentina, ómnibus o colectivo.
> En Canarias, ¿y dónde más? *Cuba*, por ejemplo, guagua.
> 
> ¿Y en México? ¿Camión?


----------



## swift

Gracias, Dexter. No sé por qué omití mencionar Cuba. 

Según Varilex:



> autobús: BO, CH, CO, CR, CU, EC, EL, ES, EU, GU, HO, MX, NI, PE, PN, PR, RD, UR, VE,
> bus: BO, CH, CO, CR, CU, EL, ES, EU, GU, HO, NI, PE, PN, PR, RD, VE,
> camión: EU, MX, PN, PR, RD,
> colectivo: AR, BO, CO, CU, EU, MX, PA, PN, PR, RD,
> guagua: CU, ES, EU, PR, RD,
> ómnibus: AR, BO, CU, ES, EU, PA, PE, RD, UR
> 
> http://lingua2.cc.sophia.ac.jp/varilex/php-atlas/Diccionario_Panhispanico_VARILEX.pdf


----------



## carlosch

En *Puerto Rico* al autobús o colectivo se le llama *guagua*. Un autobús pequeño es una *guaguita*. Recientemente se utiliza también para describir a los carros todoterreno.

Tengo entendido que la palabra proviene de Canarias y que sólo en Puerto Rico y en Cuba es usada por toda la población.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

XiaoRoel said:


> b) *Guagua*, cubanismo con el significado de 'ómnibus', posible deformación del inglés _waggon_. De este cubanismo derivan las formas españolas peninsulares con el significado de "gratis, de balde, gorrón, etc." que primero se registran en Cuba en el s. XIX _(de guagua_, _guaguero_) y que debieron traer los indianos consigo. De uno a otro significado (se discute cual es el primero, aunque parece claro que el 'ómnibus') se pasaría por la baratura de este transporte.
> Además de Canarias también se emplea guagua con el significado de ómnibus en Guinea Ecuatorial.
> Es por tanto, en este sentido de 'autobús', un atlantismo del español esta vez procedente de América.


Hay otra versión respecto al origen del cubanismo *guagua* para referirse a *autobus*:

_La palabra “*guagua*__” que para los cubanos significa autobus viene del  inglés Wa & Wa Co. Inc.  (Washington, Walton, and Company  Incorporated) que fué  la primera fábrica estadounidense en exportar  autobuses a la isla.   El logo de Wa & Wa Co., Inc. era una liebre blanca azul y roja, colores  de la bandera norteamericana, y figuraba prominentemente en el frente,  fondo y costados de todos sus autobuses.  _


----------



## XiaoRoel

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Hay otra versión respecto al origen del cubanismo *guagua* para referirse a *autobus*:
> 
> _La palabra “*guagua*__” que para los cubanos significa autobus viene del  inglés Wa & Wa Co. Inc.  (Washington, Walton, and Company  Incorporated) que fué  la primera fábrica estadounidense en exportar  autobuses a la isla.   El logo de Wa & Wa Co., Inc. era una liebre blanca azul y roja, colores  de la bandera norteamericana, y figuraba prominentemente en el frente,  fondo y costados de todos sus autobuses.  _



Parece mejor esta explicación. Muy apropiada para la fonética de guagua, lógica e historiada. Etimología que, una vez comprobados sus términos, yo daría por buena y exacta.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España), por los años 1960-1970, únicamente se le llamaba "guagua" a un autobús que trasladaba a los trabajadores desde el centro de la ciudad hasta la refinería de petróleo de Escombreras que distaba unos 5 Km.

No sé el motivo

Saludos.


----------



## normaelena

Tengo entendido que en Colombia, Ecuador y Venezuela, a un autobús  pequeño se le llama *buseta*.


----------



## Camilo1964

normaelena said:


> Tengo entendido que en Colombia, Ecuador y Venezuela, a un autobús  pequeño se le llama *buseta*.


Y también *autobusete *(específicamente a los de 32 puestos)


----------



## Emilia'

natasha2000 said:


> Ups!
> Y ¿dónde se dice al autobús guagua?



En Puerto Rico.


----------



## chileno

En Chile se le llama "micro" y las más chicas "liebre". Se haría raro saber que en Chile ahora lo llamaran bus. Aunque se entiende, no creo que se use.


----------



## tesalia

En Venezuela, como ya mencionaron, se usa autobús. Sólo en los estados Táchira y Mérida he escuchado, además de autobús, bus.
Al autobús pequeño, como mencionó Camilo, se le dice buseta o autobusete, y también camioneta de pasajeros o camioneta por puesto. Ahora bien, hasta donde sé, buseta no es de uso común en Caracas, pero sí en los estados Táchira, Mérida, Lara y Trujillo. En Caracas y en la mayor parte de los estados Miranda y Vargas autobusete se escucha, pero lo usual es llamarlo simplemente camioneta (en los medios de comunicación, por lo general, sí utilizan los nombres completos).

Saludos.


----------

